# Robber flies



## orionmystery (Apr 7, 2012)

Robber fly natural light shot...IMG_3178 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




robber fly IMG_3157 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Orange robber fly with wing problem..IMG_3171 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Robber fly preening hind legs..IMG_3175 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Robber fly with fly prey..IMG_3046 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Robber fly with beetle prey...IMG_2469 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Wasp-mimic(?) Golden robber fly...IMG_9439 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More robber flies: My robber flies collection | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Bynx (Apr 7, 2012)

Great shots. Im hoping to find a bug to sit still and pose for me some day.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous work as always Kurt


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 8, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Gorgeous work as always Kurt


 


Bynx said:


> Great shots. Im hoping to find a bug to sit still and pose for me some day.



Thanks, PR, Bynx.


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!!!!! Wow!!!!! What else can I say??? Amazing


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

You have some wonderful shots here.


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

wow, Predator Reloaded, what a body this bug has. Wonderful shots, I envy you.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 8, 2012)

minooo said:


> wow, Predator Reloaded, what a body this bug has. Wonderful shots, I envy you.


 


Thunder_o_b said:


> You have some wonderful shots here.


 


Yvonne_Dubai said:


> Wow!!!!! Wow!!!!! What else can I say??? Amazing



Thanks for the comments, Thunder_o_b, Yvonne, minooo.


----------

